# Removing old caulking from siding



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Tomorrow I have the fun job of removing a ton of caulking from every corner of a sided house that has cracked/split...

Anyone come up with a speedy method?

Anyone try a dremmel tool or something similar?..I'll probably just use a scraper,utility knife and some elbow grease.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

wait for FatherSonPainting to come along, i think this is right up his alley ...........had some before/after pics up before with some bad caulk lines


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

A fast method would be to caulk over the old. There are tools designed to remove caulk. Look online for a quick reference. A solid stanley knife works too. Protip, wear mechanic gloves.


----------



## poet-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

If the old caulk is hard: a heat gun.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Found the solution hopefully...I'm going to purchase a Dremel Multi Max tool...It has a flexible scraper to remove caulking and the detail sander is a nice bonus..I could have used it last week on some window sills.

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/videosandhowto/Pages/default.aspx?pccatname=multi-max


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are going to go that route, then consider something of quality...I have one of these... Fein Multimaster. 

I needed a tool like this for a job and didn't think I would use it much after that. I'm surprised how much I use it. 

It's 5 times the price of a Dremel, but you have a Festool vacuum so you know why/when to spend more.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

There's no question that Fein makes a terrific tool, but I have the multimax and have found it to be more that adequate. I don't use it a great deal but when I need it, it always gets the job done. I think it's a great value considering the price and quality level.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Dremel is a cheap product. The flexible blade attachment you are thinking will drift on you if you are not careful. A rigid blade is better. Or something like this. http://shopping.yahoo.com/851915505-bosch-2-14-hcs-caulk-removal-knife-blade-osc214c/ 

If it is soft a good utility knife and a pack of sharp blades to keep you going should work. Maybe even better. Trial and error for you I suppose. 

Interior a utility knife and sandpaper is best imo. There are a couple of angled blades on a handle that are sold but haven't made time to test one of them yet. 

Did you just guess at the time it would take to remove the old before doing all you did leading up to the actual start of the job? If it wasn't bid with removal and replacement in mind then I suppose you will have a better idea after this. 

The benefit of removing old caulk v/s caulking over existing caulk is it gives you the advantage of being able to warranty against failing caulk without the risk of coming back again and again. Who knows what or how long the original caulk is going to last especially if it is already cracking. For houses with a lot of settling (coastal developements, sandy = lots of settling ) or a certain age on them it is a good service provision especially if you warranty it. If the HO realizes the potential to have failing caulk joints after only a short time and the disappointment it would bring after investing so much in new paint. Depends a lot on house location, age of home, ability to communicate this properly and HO budget. 

How long would you warranty against joints becoming exposed due to failing caulk? Long enough that a HO would want to buy it? That would be a good thread actually I am curious what everyone would say to that and the caulk they would use.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok I spent the day removing caulking from every Exterior corner,every window and door frame with my new dremel tool...Even the whole damn chimney needed the caulking removed/replaced on both sides...That is a fantastic tool for removing caulking!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe how effortless the process was and how clean this thing removed the caulking....I rate it an A+

Paid $99 and used the flexible scraper attatchment..


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Surely you have pics for your portfolio? Share?


----------



## Scraper (Nov 22, 2009)

Harbor freight has these multi-function tools for around $29.99. Have had one for about a year and use it ALOT. Love it!!! and somebody said the dremel tool was cheap. You can buy better brand blades/ attachments at box stores.


----------

